# Wade - questions on your port receipe



## Boozehag (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Wade,

I havent been able to get a raspberry chocolate port kit so far and then thought, why not make it from scratch anyway. So I visited your site and had a look at your chocolate strawberry port receipe.
I now have questions on products as follows

Chocolate Strawberry Port 
15 lbs – Fresh Strawberries diced up 
Can I substitute with raspberries the same amount?


3– Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Mix 
3 of what exactly? Is this 3 packets or cans of mix and if so what is the measurement of them so I can find something similar here please?

Also what yeast should you use for this please?


Can I also ask, does this not stack up to the kit you buy as I see you make the kit version...or is it just easier to use the kit? if so Ill make more of an effort to get one.

Cheers
Collette


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok the cans are 10 oz. Bacardi frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Mixers. As far as the fruit goes the flavor profile of a Raspberry is much stronger then a Strawberry and will hide the chocolate too much at that ratio so i would say reduce the amount of fruit to around 7-8 lbs. and if needed add some more flavor back later with some raspberry syrup. The syrup could also be substituted with glcerin if the flavor is good and just need something to thicken it up.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2009)

Didn't even know we could use those mixes for wine. Hmmmm? Dole just came out with a pina colade juice, it's 100% with no sulfites, so far noone here in the far north is carrying it. I was thinking it would be worth trying out. But, if indeed these mixes can be used, it opens the door to other possibilities. And Hi Coll!
Troy


----------



## Boozehag (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh great! Thanks for that Wade. I havent heard of those beofre so will need to do some research. i presume the mixes dont have bacardi in them??? Are they like all the other ingredients for a daiquiri and you just add the barcardi sort of thing?

Hi Troy! Did you miss me? Ive had big internet problems lately, winter here sees my connection drop off to about 75% of the time, although I note they charge me 100%...will have to talk to them about that or sort their damn lines out.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2009)

No alc in there, just a pre made frozen mixer for a quich Daquiri.


----------



## Boozehag (Jun 17, 2009)

Great stuff, thanks Wade, we have such stuff here so shall be able to look at making this when one of my carboys is free.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 17, 2009)

*Wade-Question about a substitution for your port*

OK So we know that we can use fewer raspberries than strawberries. My questions iare:

What purpose does the daiquiri mix serve? If I choose to use a different fruit, like raspberry, but there is no raspberry daiquiri mix, should I go ahead and just use the strawberry. 

Where did you find liquid chocolate extract locally or did you buy it online?

Can you just use more cocoa powder?

WSG

I'm currently working graveyard shifts, which means I'm up ALL night thinking about recipes. Going through old posts.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2009)

Better then the Daquari mix would be making a fruit pac using real fruit. I found the chocolate extract at a store called Chefs Emporium. I wouldnt use the cheap fake grocery store stuff though.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jun 17, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Better then the Daquari mix would be making a fruit pac using real fruit. I found the chocolate extract at a store called Chefs Emporium. I wouldnt use the cheap fake grocery store stuff though.



Nope nothing cheap or fake to will make it's way into my wine...well not always. An F-pac of raspberries instead of daiquiri mix, ok that sounds good. 

I've found a few places online that sell liquid chocolate extract. 

Which do you prefer, wade, your own or the kit?

WSG


----------



## St Allie (Jun 17, 2009)

I have hersheys chocolate syrup here with no preservatives.. would that be ok as a choc extract substitute Wade?
I didn't see any hersheys cocoa powder at the supermarket, is that a baking cocoa powder or a drinking cocoa?

Allie


----------



## JDL (Nov 29, 2009)

Wade,

I want to attempt this with my wife and we want to make it out of season. Any adjustment needed for using frozen strawberries from the store and just thawing them out?

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope, frozen strawberries are the next best thing to fresh from a pick your own. I never get fruit from a grocery store as that stuff is picked to early and then shipped to your store before truly ripe most of the time therefore it never really ripens and the sacrifice is flavor and sugar not being there and usually higher acid also. Try and find a good chocolate extract like one sold at a chefs store cause again the ones usually sold at a grocery store arent that good. Glad you joined here and feel free to ask any questions you want as thats why we are here although Im going to bed right now.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wade, 

would this work for the chocolate?
Well I can't post links yet, but finevinewines has a chocolate flavoring sold 4 oz or 128 oz.

and would Davinci Gourmet syrup work for the strawberry?


I only have 2 batches under my belt right now, but really want to try this. Me and my wife really like a desert wine. I am just about positive I could never buy anything like this in a store...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2009)

I have not used he choclate extract fro George but Im sure it will do fine and asfor the syrup im not surebut it sounds good, this is done after fermentation so ingredients at this point dont matter as far as sorbate and stuff.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

Do you think following the recipe this is something a newbie can do, or should I wait until I have completed a few more batches?

Also what type of yeast do you suggest for this?
Lalvin ICV D-47 
Lalvin EC-1118 
Red Star Pasteur Champagne 
Red Star Montrachet 
Red Star Côte des Blancs 
White Labs Sweet Mead and Wine 
White Labs Steinberg-Geisenheim Wine Yeast 
Wyeast Sweet Mead 4184
Wyeast Chablis 4242
Wyeast Portwine 4767
Wyeast Rudesheimer 4783

Just curious what you used or which you think would be best.

I saw a couple people asked if you liked this better than the kit, which do you prefer?


----------



## JDL (Dec 10, 2009)

I am about to start this batch Wade and was wondering if you could let me know the type of yeast you used and how you pitched it.

Thanks in advance.
Jeff


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2009)

I used Red Star Cotes Des Blanc to help retain more starwberry flavor from the wine though you could also use Champgne yeast.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Walkers suggests using and sells Davinci Gourmet syrup (sugar free) for back sweetening. I purchased six bottles of different flavors when I first started. Then I asked on another forum about using it and the general opinion was if you can taste the splenda in your coffee why would you put it in your wine. Well I don't drink coffee but that was enough of a response that I decided not to chance using it and gave it all away.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2009)

If you go to a nature food store yoi can usually get a syrup with sugar or even a fruit stand place usually makes there own. Thats where I got my syrup.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 10, 2009)

I wouldn't use sugar free, ICK! I would stabilize and add the real sugar sweetened syrup. They sell both types. I used to use Torani for my coffee until I tried Davinci, it actually taste like Blueberries. I mix White chocolate and blueberry in my coffee, delicious! I have not tried the strawberry one, but imagine it would be good as well.


----------



## JDL (Dec 18, 2009)

I have gathered all my ingredients for this and am going to start making it this weekend and just have a few more last second questions as my hbs carried little different stuff I got.

1/8 tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme

All I could find was the dry stuff, how much should I use to get it to this level?

1/2 tsp – Tannin

I could only find liquid tannin...is this a problem and should it still be 1/2 tsp?


Cannot wait to start this...first wine from scratch...only second wine ever and hopefully it isnt to difficult.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## JDL (Jan 3, 2010)

I have already started making this wine...as you know from other threads asking questions about the strainning process since I did not use a fermentation bag, I picked up 5 gallon paint strainer I will use when I rack it.

One other question I had while I was making this recipe was the use of acid blend. Your actual directions say to use ascorbic acid but the ingredient list says acid blend. I went ahead and used acid blend in its place because all the reading I did said ascorbic acid should be added right before bottling and this was during the first step...

Let me know if I am correct on this or if it is different. I cannot change this batch but I like to understand what everything does...

Thanks...
Jeff


----------



## bryano (Jan 3, 2010)

I used 3/4 tsp powdered pectic enzyme per gallon (per pkg instructions). And also used acid blend. Batch turned out perfect


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry i didnt see this earlier. Ascorbic acjd is also used in the beginning to prevent juice from browning like apple juice or the such, I use this on every white wine or fruit wine that is easily oxidized. I typically put this in the fermenmter as Im adding the fruit along with specified amount of sulfite.


----------

